# Carolina Surfcasters Association Sept Tornament



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys/Gals,

Want know how far you can REALLY cast???

In two week (sept 17,18,19) the CSCA will hold their fall tournament. Come on down to Shallotte NC for a fun weekend. Practice day on friday, tournament on sat-sun. 

Friday is a great day to come out if you are seeking help on technique or gear. Lots of new, high tech rods and reels plus I'll have the complete Cast Pro Series lineup out for all to try.

Come on down.... 

http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/apps/blog/?page=2

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ill be there and look forward to it...


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Sure wish I was going! Good luck to all casters and I know y'all will have a good time! Look forward to the results!!!

Carlos


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Planning on being there.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll be there - glad to hear everyone else will be as well!


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I was going, too. 
With 6 straight weeks of fishing or tournaments means I will be a no show for this one.
Sorry I'll miss it...Great people having fun!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

That's too bad Jack! The Texans will be missed. Maybe our paths will cross in the land of the Pompano soon!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

For those that have ever considered participating, this would be a great chance. If you even have a passing interest in seeing what is going on, come on out and check it out. You will enjoy yourself. Practice day on Friday. Competition on Sat. and Sun.

Robert


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

..."land of the Pompano", sure has a nice ring!
Good luck to all at the CSCA fall tournament.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow.. If Carlos, Wil and Jack aren't going to be there. Maybe I'll show up....


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Wow.. If Carlos, Wil and Jack aren't going to be there. Maybe I'll show up....


You can cast?????


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

NO ONE knows if he cast cast because we never see the man anymore!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone of my fellow distance casters for the salisbury/charlotte/winston-salem area want to run to shallotte saturday for the day? Leave early and come home the same day? We can take my truck...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*ride*

what time u wanna leave out


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> what time u wanna leave out


I was thinking around 5-6am heading back home around 4-5 pm that night or so. Left you a message gimme a call when you get a chance, may be on the mower though


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

ironman said:


> NO ONE knows if he cast cast because we never see the man anymore!


Practice what is that....


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Team Buddhahead said:


> Practice what is that....


Tell em TB--


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I forgot. He's in that elite group that doesn't HAVE to practice.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Oh, I forgot. He's in that elite group that doesn't HAVE to practice.


Wish I was that good-- sad to say I'm not :redface:, so it's off to practice some more this afternoon,,, and tomorrow, and ...


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Just do tell them I'm practicing with the Corpus Team....


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

LMAO, let's just say if TB came to practice to throw some lead, I can see it now.........I see BIG divots behind the oche! LOL
I will also say that when he was actually practicing he was a VERY worthy opponent, I remember one practice where he had a S*** eatin' grin from ear to ear because he outcast both Will and I that day, and not just by a few feet but more! 

Carlos


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Diggy - What have you done now that you have to suck up to Buddhahead?


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

*diggy?!*


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess it is better than Diggy throwing you under the bus....


----------

